# difference d ecran entre ibook 14 et powerbook 15



## zizou2605 (5 Octobre 2005)

je viens de passer du ibook 14 o super powerbook 15 1,5 ghz combo, dernier modele. J ai voulu faire profiter les gens de mon experience pour leur montrer la difference entre les 2 ecrans au  niveau de la qualité et la luminosité. voici une photo.


----------



## pim (7 Octobre 2005)

Voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne !

Donc la conclusion est... l'un des deux écran est plus lumineux ? C'est ça ? J'ai gagné ?

Sinon tes icônes ont la même taille sur les deux écrans, parce que on dirait que l'on peut en mettre plus sur l'iBook !


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tes icônes ont la même taille sur les deux écrans, parce que on dirait que l'on peut en mettre plus sur l'iBook !




Oui doit y avoir une coquille là  :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (7 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas l'écran du PWB est vraiment bien lumineux et agréable


----------



## iDiot (7 Octobre 2005)

Y a pas moyen d'avoir une photos de meilleure qualité


----------



## nico/ (7 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas moyen d'avoir une photos de meilleure qualité



c'est parce que tu la regardes sur un ibook. achète toi un powerbook et tu verras la différence


----------



## iDiot (7 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que tu la regardes sur un ibook. achète toi un powerbook et tu verras la différence



Ah?  

Et ma signature c'est pour les chiens


----------



## pim (8 Octobre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que tu la regardes sur un ibook. achète toi un powerbook et tu verras la différence


La blague &#233;tait bien envoy&#233;e


----------



## iDiot (8 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> La blague était bien envoyée




:mouais:


----------



## zizou2605 (9 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne !
> 
> Donc la conclusion est... l'un des deux écran est plus lumineux ? C'est ça ? J'ai gagné ?
> 
> Sinon tes icônes ont la même taille sur les deux écrans, parce que on dirait que l'on peut en mettre plus sur l'iBook !



j ai gardé des icones plus grosses sur le powerbook, c est pour cela qu on a l impression que le ibook peut avoir plus d'icones sur le bureau. Mais je pense pas que cela soit le cas.


----------



## zizou2605 (9 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas l'écran du PWB est vraiment bien lumineux et agréable



la difference est enorme. Je ne regrette pas mon achat.


----------



## zizou2605 (9 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas moyen d'avoir une photos de meilleure qualité



je suis desolé, je ne peux pas faire mieux car c est une photo de telephone en 2 megapixel (SE K750I)
je pourrais en faire une avec des conditions de luminosité meilleure.


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> je suis desolé, je ne peux pas faire mieux car c est une photo de telephone en 2 megapixel (SE K750I)
> je pourrais en faire une avec des conditions de luminosité meilleure.


Est-ce que tu as bien réglé les paramètres du téléphone ? Parce qu'avec 2 Mo, tu devrais pouvoir obtenir une meilleure qualité. Le K750 est justement réputé pour sa qualité photo.

Tes photos m'intéresse car je suis en attente du PWB 15' et ça me permettrait de patienter en enrageant encore plus sur les délais de l'AS... 

Merci


----------



## vincmyl (9 Octobre 2005)

La patience..surtout pour une machine comme ca mais tu ne seras vraiment pas décu


----------



## zizou2605 (9 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu as bien réglé les paramètres du téléphone ? Parce qu'avec 2 Mo, tu devrais pouvoir obtenir une meilleure qualité. Le K750 est justement réputé pour sa qualité photo.
> 
> Tes photos m'intéresse car je suis en attente du PWB 15' et ça me permettrait de patienter en enrageant encore plus sur les délais de l'AS...
> 
> Merci




oui g bien reglé. merci. Je suis pas née de la derniere pluie.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Octobre 2005)

Moi je trouve les photos très bien


----------



## iDiot (9 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> je suis desolé, je ne peux pas faire mieux car c est une photo de telephone en 2 megapixel (SE K750I)
> je pourrais en faire une avec des conditions de luminosité meilleure.



J'ai aussi un K750 :love: Tu peux changer la taille de la photos, car la il me semble que c'est en 640X480, réduit la et tu auras une bien meilleure qualité


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi un K750 :love: Tu peux changer la taille de la photos, car la il me semble que c'est en 640X480, réduit la et tu auras une bien meilleure qualité


Merci Idiot, j'ai l'impression que zizou n'a pas bien pris mon post... mais n'ayant pas moi même de K750, je ne pouvais pas lui indiquer la manip


----------



## zizou2605 (10 Octobre 2005)

j en ferais une demain avec des conditions de luminosit&#233; de jour et une petite resolution. T inquiete cyberyoyo, je ne suis pas succeptible. Si ca peut aider qq un a faire le bon choix...


----------



## vincmyl (10 Octobre 2005)

Et tu as pas de numérique?


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> j en ferais une demain avec des conditions de luminosité de jour et une petite resolution. T inquiete cyberyoyo, je ne suis pas succeptible. Si ca peut aider qq un a faire le bon choix...


Cool, merci par avance pour les photos.


----------



## zizou2605 (10 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as pas de numérique?



j ai un tel portable qui fait la fonction d apn, un sony ericsson k750i.


----------



## zizou2605 (10 Octobre 2005)

Voila la photo que je promets depuis 2 jours, j 'espere qu'elle ravira tout le monde. La difference est flagrante.


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> Voila la photo que je promets depuis 2 jours, j 'espere qu'elle ravira tout le monde. La difference est flagrante.


super, merci et pour la peine tu prendras bien un petit coup de boule  

La différence entre tes deux photos est elle aussi flagrante


----------



## zizou2605 (10 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> super, merci et pour la peine tu prendras bien un petit coup de boule



koi un coup de boule ? et moi une manchette....


----------



## iDiot (10 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> koi un coup de boule ? et moi une manchette....




Encore un bleu  

Ça me rappel le bon vieux temps...   

coup'boule=point vert (en général)=points qui augmentent=bien pour toi


----------



## zizou2605 (10 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Encore un bleu
> 
> Ça me rappel le bon vieux temps...
> 
> coup'boule=point vert (en général)=points qui augmentent=bien pour toi



Merci Idiot, pourquoi ce pseudo o fait ?

Merci Cyberyoyo pour ton coup de boule. Faudrait peut etre utiliser une autre expression. Je passe pas ma vie sur le forum osi...


----------



## iDiot (10 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Idiot, pourquoi ce pseudo o fait ?
> 
> Merci Cyberyoyo pour ton coup de boule. Faudrait peut etre utiliser une autre expression. Je passe pas ma vie sur le forum osi...




iPod, iMac, iBook... si tu suis cette logique avec moi, &#231;a fait iDiot... C'est tout b&#234;te


----------



## jugnin (10 Octobre 2005)

ouhlà, y'a plein de paperasse sur ton bureau toi.


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Idiot, pourquoi ce pseudo o fait ?
> 
> Merci Cyberyoyo pour ton coup de boule. Faudrait peut etre utiliser une autre expression. Je passe pas ma vie sur le forum osi...



Moi aussi, j'ai eu du mal à m'y faire mais je trouve l'expression marrante. Pour la manchette, même pas mal... Je l'ai esquivé et je viens de te briser le genou par un yoko geri  

Pour les infos sur les coup de boule éventuels, tu peux aller voir ton profil sur ton tableau de bord.


----------



## zizou2605 (10 Octobre 2005)

Cyberyoyo tu recois kan ton powerbook 15 ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> Cyberyoyo tu recois kan ton powerbook 15 ?


Commandé le 21/09, "On or before depuis... Et l'AS m'a envoyé un mail pour une livraison le 24/10...
Je vais surement les appeler jeudi pour gueuler car il ne m'ont même pas séparer la commande et j'attends également un IPOD. J'ai ouvert un fil la dessus, je donne des news dès que j'en ai et j'y reçoit un peu de soutien  Ca fait du bien


----------



## zizou2605 (10 Octobre 2005)

Moi je suis pris un powerbook en occaz comme neuf avec facture et garantie pour 1200 euros. On m a fil&#233; un super sac de transport incase.


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis pris un powerbook en occaz comme neuf avec facture et garantie pour 1200 euros. On m a filé un super sac de transport incase.


Félicitations, très belle affaire. Pour ma part, je profite de l'offre MIPE... Enfin si je suis livré 
Comme j'ai mon IBOOK, l'attente est moins dure que sans MAC mais je deteste attendre pour quelque chose que j'ai acheté. En plus, avec leur coup du 12 octobre et l'offre MIPE2 mise à jour juste après ma commande, je commence à tourner en bourrique  :mouais: car plusieurs personnes m'ont dit que je risquait d'avoir le nouveau modèle s'il ne me livrait pas tout de suite.


----------



## zizou2605 (11 Octobre 2005)

excellent, tu auras le nouvo modele en ayant pay&#233; 1699. c est bien ca ? tu auras la surprise. Pour ma part, j aime po bcp l offre MIPE2. Je la trouve trop chere.
t inquiete pas, ta patience sera recompens&#233;e. En tous cas j'espere, le powerbook 15 est une machine fantastique qui te fera regretter d'etre pass&#233; par ibook. Ibook est un amuse gueule pour Mac Os X. PB ne joue pas dans la meme cour que IB.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Octobre 2005)

je pense que tout a été dit, c'est une superbe machine


----------



## cyberyoyo (11 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> excellent, tu auras le nouvo modele en ayant payé 1699. c est bien ca ? tu auras la surprise. Pour ma part, j aime po bcp l offre MIPE2. Je la trouve trop chere.
> t inquiete pas, ta patience sera recompensée. En tous cas j'espere, le powerbook 15 est une machine fantastique qui te fera regretter d'etre passé par ibook. Ibook est un amuse gueule pour Mac Os X. PB ne joue pas dans la meme cour que IB.



C'est ça, si tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes  

Comme toi, je trouve l'offre MIPE 2 un peu chère en ce qui concerne le PWB  

Je m'inquiète, car je ne sais pas si ma patience sera récompensée... 

L'IBOOK en tant qu'amuse gueule est une très bonne machine qui est tout de même supérieure sur deux points sur le PWB, l'autonomie (2 films en DIVX dans le train, essayes de faire de même avec le PWB) et la portabilité (les 300 g compte tout de même)  

Un autre point sur lequel l'IBOOK est infiniment supérieur, c'est sur son succès auprès de la gente féminine (MELDON à part ) 

Si je passe au PWB, c'est parce que je vais avoir un peu moins besoin de portabilité et que je veux un plus grand espace de travail. Par contre, je vais quand même regretter l'autonomie de l'IBOOK je pense.

Je te remercie en tous cas pour tes encouragements


----------



## zizou2605 (11 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, si tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes
> 
> Comme toi, je trouve l'offre MIPE 2 un peu chère en ce qui concerne le PWB
> 
> ...



mais si on fait un ratio taille ecran/ poids.
ibook 12= 5,45
ibook 14= 5,18
powerbook 15= 6,08            plus le ratio est elevé, mieux c est!!!
powerbook 12= 5,71
powerbook 17= 5,54 

donc ca reponds que le pb 15 est le meilleur parti en tenant compte du poids et de la taille d'ecran. Je ne rentrerais pas dans des developpements plus importants.
Au niveau de l'autonomie, ca va me manquer moi osi. Mais j'en ai moins besoin.
Le ptit souci au debut que j'ai eut avec airport est que ca captait pas tres bien. J ai trouvé la soluce. Faut surelever le pb et ca capte bcp mieux.


----------

